# Fall shedding?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes it's normal, they shed this coat to grow a nice thick winter coat. Poor Bentley is 15 months, he had THE most beautiful tail but now it looks like a rats tail


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh good!!! Chester has a beautiful tail and coat and I was about to panic and make a vet appt. the amount of hair in brush output in the last week has increased ridiculously! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Around here we have two sheds a year...a major spring shed and a lighter fall shed.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We just finished our fall shed too and only other Golden folks can understand the amount of hair is shed. Brush every day and pray it ends soon, but very normal. Spring shed is the big shed for our two when that thick, beautiful, winter coat comes out. I just don't let anyone come over until finished cause hair is everywhere no matter how much you clean.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't noticed much extra shedding for the fall. I think she lost her whole coat right before summer and now she's growing it back in.


----------



## hennyozziejack (Oct 22, 2013)

So is it normal for my girl's tail to be looking a lot less fluffy?


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

I have two 7 month golden boys and my house is full of hair everywhere u go no matter how many times I sweep there's hair! How long does this major shedding usually last? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep it's normal, get used to fluff balls all over the house pretty much year round.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Yogi is also an October baby and this is his first big shed. I was surprised as well! Of course we bathed him yesterday and I think that caused more to shed. I vaccumed before the bath and I need to do so again now! Despite the shedding he still has a very thick coat. I like Deber's idea- no company until the shedding is complete.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

When Bentley had his first major shed in the spring, it was so bad that I took him to the vet to get his thyroid checked . 

He was fine, and his coat came back beautiful and thick. He is starting another shed now and it doesn't seem as bad as before, but there is fur everywhere. I don't even try to keep up with it - it could be a full time job.


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies! It's nice to know that I was only being paranoid. Lol. His shedding is pretty close to normal levels again. Who knew an animal could lose SO MUCH hair and still have a full coat. He has been so happy now that the snow has come. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

